# can I make a baby while on Winstrol?



## bpetrov (Mar 13, 2008)

It sounds like a dumb question to most of you guys, I reckon. But I am a lay person with regard to this stuff and that is why I am looking for advice in the first place.

Here it is.


I've taken Winstrol tablets last summer for a month and a half/10 mg per day. It's a small dosage but I am not a professional athlete and I used it just to loose a few pounds, tone up my muscles and generally look and feel better. It worked wonders and the effect were visible on me (I was on a low-carb diet) for a couple of months after I stopped it taking. This means I looked the best in my life of 37 years after having ten pounds (in the right places) and weighted like in high school 20 years ago!

I would like to take winstrol again this summer, but I understood from what I've been reading it may lead to olygospermia? My wife and me (I am 37) could envisage to try to make another baby and I am interested to know whether it is incompatible with taking 10 mg of Winstrol per day. 

The problem is, my window of opportunity is not too great for two reasons: 

1. I'm not telling my wife (or anyone for that matter) that I'm taking Winstrol, she would go nuts;
2. I don't exactly have her consent for enlarging our family of four, but in case I manage to convince her, I have to be ready... You know what I mean.

And Winny has been so incredible even in this small dosage that I wouldn't want to skip it this summer.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ANT (Mar 13, 2008)

yes you can I had a baby last year when I was on my cycle

1000mg test e week
400 mg deca week
100mg winstrol eod
anadrol 50mg ed

and she got pregnat


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is a debatable subject. AAS do greatly effect your chance of having a baby. But that is just whilst you are on cycle and just after. But as the above proves you can have a healthy baby even when on a huge cycle. But your dose is very small so that will have less difference (if none) to your chances. 

To be honest if I was gonna try for a baby I would make sure I had had some time off when she wanted to conceive and plan my cycle around that. Simply because I wouldn't want to have my baby when my body is under such unnatural influenece. But if I was doing your cycle that wouldn't be considered - more something like the typical test, other injectable and oral cycle.

So don't worry and you will be fine. Even if you do a 'big' cycle it will only effect your chances whilst on but afterwards you will be back to normal.

So you can take your winny and you will be fine. I hope you get the same results second time round.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 14, 2008)

By the way have researched clenbuterol?


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 14, 2008)

i know many who conceived while on cycle


----------



## naase2004 (Mar 15, 2008)

bpetrov said:
			
		

> It sounds like a dumb question to most of you guys, I reckon. But I am a lay person with regard to this stuff and that is why I am looking for advice in the first place.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...




If your serious, your diet and lifting can take care of 10 or 20 lbs easy.


----------



## naase2004 (Mar 15, 2008)

Diet is 80% lifting 20% of the results.


----------



## lestatgear (Mar 21, 2008)

I've more or less been on for five years.  My wife and I conceived two children in that time period. Even though both of my kids look amazingly like the milk man, hmmm.


----------

